# Gastritis anyone?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Two days ago I woke up with some major stomach pain. Just pain, nothing else. Took some TUMS, not much effect. Drank some Sprite, no effect. Eventually took some Pepto Bismol, very minor effect but the pain started getting worse. Eventually I went to doctor who drew some blood and took some urine. Everything checked out so far but he told me I had an inflammation of the stomach lining. WHAT? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif I've never had that before. Anyway he prescribed me some Ranitidine (Zantac 150mg) and this morning I'm feeling fine.

I bet it was the stuff from the Vietnamese deli. I had a sesame ball, springroll, and a bao. The reheat on the bao wasn't the greatest. In fact, it was pretty lukewarm when I bit into it, but it tasted so good I couldn't stop myself! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

Moral of the story? People who love to eat... watch what you eat.

PS: The doctor told me never to take Pepto Bismol because it contains asprin which actually makes irritates the stomach. Wha??!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Kuan

Sounds like you're getting older, like we all do!

I had a cast iron stomach in my Teens, 20s and 30s - less so in my 40s!  I travelled the world, ate all sorts of dubious streetfoods and lived to tell the tale with no ill effects.  Nowadays?  Let's just say I've learned that I have to think before I eat!

Hope you're feeling better in time for the Christmas over-eating festivals!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah me too.  I think I'm going to have to start watching what I eat.  What ticks me off is Pepto Bismol, which is supposed to help, actually hurts.    I have half a mind to complain to someone.  I just have to find the right people.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not a substance I know, Kuan!

Age.... it's a killer, you know /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's not gluten intolerance, is it? I hope not. I had this condition for 18 months, starting when I was 18 months old. I was dosed with Donnatol (mint-flavored and bright green colored, so I don't drink creme de menthe!) and Kaopectate. I hope the treatments work for you, Kuan!!


----------



## slo_ted (Sep 8, 2006)

Pepto-Bismol actually contains bismuth subsalicylate as it's active ingredient which is different from aspirin which is acetyl salicylic acid.  I've never heard it associated with  stomach irritation or ulcers.  Kuan, I'm glad you are better, and I hope your tongue didn't turn black, which is an interesting, amusing, and frightening but harmless side effect which occurs in some people.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Feel better, Kuan.  My husband was dx'd with recurring gastritis when he was in art school many years ago and now and then he gets a flare up of it... definitely not fun for sure.  There's no rhyme or reason to it when it gets an attack.. it just happens and it is what it is.

Take care of yourself


----------

